# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Groeien

## Gebakkenkaas

Dag allemaal,

Ik ben een jongen van 18 jaar oud en mijn lengte is 181 cm. Ik vroeg me af hoeveel je ongeveer nog groeit na je 18e. Mijn vader is namelijk een stuk langer ,186 cm, en ik had altijd gedacht dat ik ongeveer bij zijn lengte in de buurt zou komen.

----------


## Niels

Hoi,

Waarschijnlijk groei je nog wel even door, maar niet veel meer. Je groeispurt heb je rond je 16e.
Dus misschien ga je nog een paar cm verder de lucht in!

----------

